# How do you get a male pet pigeon to foster fake eggs?



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

I have been trying to make my pet pigeon happy. He is a so sweet, even though he is relentless about wanting me to lay him an egg. I purchased some fake wooden pigeon eggs online and put them in his bread basket bed the next morning when he wasn't looking. I had read somewhere that doing this could make him happy. Did I do it wrong? Anyone ever tried to do this kind of thing before or am I just a crazy bird lady? Thanks for any helpful advice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you do that with a male pigeon? He doesn't need eggs, and certainly doesn't need fake eggs to waste his time sitting on, when he should be out and about. If you want him to have a normal life with eggs and all that, then why not get him a mate?


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

I know right? Easier said than done for me I guess, living out here in nowhere Kansas but I have been looking. Nobody cares about the wild or any tame pigeons around here for sure. Except to possibly want to put one on the dinner table. Other than letting him watch his favorite pet pigeon video's on you tube or my having to start up a live pigeon video dating service, I don't know what else I can do to make him happy. I was just hoping the fake eggs might temporarily make him happy. I don't trust giving him to anyone either. Any suggestions? Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have pet female pigeons who are non releasable. One can't have a mate due to internal reproductive problems. We give her lots of toys and attention and she seems quite happy. We discourage any nesting and don't give her fake eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Interact with him and give him a lot of out of cage time.There are always pigeons on here for adoption. Maybe you could find one there.


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the much needed tips. Wondering if I should stop building nests with him all over my house. He likes to keep finding new places to make a new nest.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You might want to try discouraging nesting. Just interact with him. Instead of his focus on nest materials he can focus on you. Are you sure it is a male? We give our pigeon lots of out of cage time and toys hanging in and outside of her cage that she loves to play with. Also a couple of mirrors. Is there anywhere nearby that you might get a non releasable mate, say a pigeon rescue? Sometimes too people are selling pigeons on Craigslist or on the Internet. You need to check though and see how he or she interacts with you. Does the pigeon want you to pet it's back? Our girl bird flattens herself down when she is touched. Of course we discourage that by not petting her back. Does the bird try to mount your hand? I think that is what you would see from a male.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By putting a large mirror in the cage, you can pretty well tell if it is male or female. A male will either attack, or dance and try to impress the other bird. Females will usually not react that way.


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Definitely a male. He insists that I not pet him, ever. lol Bites me all the time to try and impress me with his strong birdliness. He loves his friends in the mirror. It was way too funny watching him taste the other pigeon in the mirror with his tongue. He is 7 mos old now. I heard there was someone that lives outside of town that has many pigeons. Sadly, I hear also that he has a pet falcon too. Is that even legal? Argh. I am going to try and find this guy too see if I can rescue one of his flock.


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi Lyna  It is legal to keep a falcon as long as he is licensed for being able to keep bird of preys. I know someone who's also a falconer... But that's a great idea! If he has many pigeons, he'll probably let you adopt a bird from his flock


----------

